# No sound after upgrade kernel to gentoo-sources-3.1.0[Solved

## Siof

Hi,

i have similar problem to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899280.html  but resolution doesn't work (i had enabled all HDA intel codecs for a long time). 

After kernel upgrade from gentoo-sources-3.0.7 to gentoo-sources-3.1.0 i don't have sound on headphones or speakers (players doesn't show any error). I will paste data for both 3.0.7 and 3.1.0 versions.

for kernel 3.1.0:

uname -r

```
Navi ~ # uname -r

3.1.0-gentoo

```

lspci | grep Audio  

```
Navi ~ # lspci | grep Audio  

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
```

cat /proc/asound/cards 

```
Navi ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfbffc000 irq 17

```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 | head

```
Navi ~ # cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 | head

Codec: Realtek ALC660

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0861

Subsystem Id: 0x1043c603

Revision Id: 0x100340

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

```

lsmod | grep snd

```
Navi ~ # lsmod | grep snd 

snd_seq_dummy           1231  0 

snd_seq_oss            23883  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4676  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41864  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4529  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31945  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12305  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   261273  1 

snd_hda_intel          19050  2 

snd_hda_codec          61358  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5226  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61410  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15645  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    47279  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4560  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6051  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

aplay -l 

```
gareth@Navi ~ % aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC660 Analog [ALC660 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: ALC660 Digital [ALC660 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

kernel config for SND_HDA:

```
Navi ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set
```

and for kernel 3.0.7 (here sound works):

uname -r

```
Navi gareth # uname -r

3.0.7-gentoo
```

lspci | grep Audio 

```
Navi gareth # lspci | grep Audio  

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
```

cat /proc/asound/cards 

```
Navi gareth # cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfbffc000 irq 17
```

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 | head

```
Navi gareth # cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#0 | head

Codec: Realtek ALC660

Address: 0

AFG Function Id: 0x1 (unsol 0)

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0861

Subsystem Id: 0x1043c603

Revision Id: 0x100340

No Modem Function Group found

Default PCM:

    rates [0x140]: 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24
```

lsmod | grep snd:

```
Navi gareth # lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy           1231  0 

snd_seq_oss            23883  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4676  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41864  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4529  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            31945  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12305  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   271505  1 

snd_hda_intel          18362  2 

snd_hda_codec          56924  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5242  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61490  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15645  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45925  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4560  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6051  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

aplay -l :

```
Navi gareth # aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC660 Analog [ALC660 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: ALC660 Digital [ALC660 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

i can't paste kernel config for 3.0.7 because i delete it ;/ 

config for 3.1.0 was made from 3.0.7 by 'make oldconfig'

Sorry for my english and thanks for any hintsLast edited by Siof on Thu Nov 17, 2011 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y 

 

This kind of feature should generally be turn on if you have trouble, but could trouble you if your card would work fine without it.

You enable it after it wasn't working ?

----------

## Siof

no, i only enabled "CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y" in 3.1.0 manually (to be sure that it's not a problem). Rest should be identical like in 3.0.7 (so option CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y probably was enabled before 3.1.0 and works)

edit:

disabling it and compile nothing changed

edit2:

```
Navi ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SND_HDA 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set
```

config for 3.0.7 kernel with working sound (made from 3.1.0 config by 'make oldconfig')

Also i tried to experiment with IOMMU, Quirks, Watchdog, CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE (setted up to 4096 - i'm using pulseaudio) options to be sure that it's not from something new added to kernel.

----------

## sbocq

Same issue here after an upgrade to 3.1.0. I don't know what changed but I got it working by disabling udev detection in /etc/pulse/default.pa and loading directly the ALSA module instead:

### Automatically load driver modules depending on the hardware available

#.ifexists module-udev-detect.so

#load-module module-udev-detect

#.else

### Alternatively use the static hardware detection module (for systems that

### lack udev support)

#load-module module-detect

#.endif

load-module module-alsa-sink device="front:0,0" sink_name=analog_output

HTH,

Sebastien

----------

## disi

I had to unmute LFE with alsamixer after the upgrade to get sound... since it is my second card: alsamicer -c 2

----------

## Siof

@disi: i checked this on the begining and it's not that

@sbocq: maybe it's the problem. When udev starts i don't hear specific quiet 'beep' like i can hear on 3.0.7. For now it's not working for me but maybe i do something wrong so i will read something about this.

----------

## alikasundara

Same issue here after upgrade to 3.1.0 and 3.1.0-r1 this morning. I never had to change anything in udev rules, don't even have anything specific for alsa under /etc/udev/rules.d. 

@Siof have you managed to figure this out?

----------

## Siof

Sorry for so long without response. I don't have time to check this exactly but for now it seems to be fixed (for me) after kernel upgrade to 3.1.1.

Thanks for all responses.

----------

## alikasundara

Looks like upgrade to 3.1.1 fixed the problem for me as well.

Thanks

----------

